# IS THIS SAFE???



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi all im finally getting my first pair of meeces this weekend IM SO EXCITED!! :dance Anyway i have bought this little house for them but now i hav my doubts, its actully a wee bird nest, i was going to put some bedding inside it and i thought that would be nice and cosy for them. however it does hav little bits falling off it. I really dont know what u guys think??


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I think they'll love it 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

grand im gunna use the wee house as there home i will post some pics as soon as they arrive 

Louise xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

What's it made out of? It's probably OK as long as it has no pine or cedar in it.


----------

